# driving the truck too hard?



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm not used to driving an automatic transmission and it seems like I'm winding the hell out of this engine - tranny wants to stick in low gear will drop a gear and rev the hell out of the engine when I really just want to give it a little more gas in the gear I'm in... I've got the 545RFE with the hemi - I'll be cruising up the front range with about 1000 pounds in back at 65mph... Hit a little extra incline and go to give it a little more gas - all of a sudden I'm in 3rd and the tach's at 4800rpm. Granted, the truck's not really complaining - yet... You guys experience anything like this?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

No, I got the Cummins.


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

JDiepstra;693898 said:


> No, I got the Cummins.


Thanks for your help. When you post about paying to fix your truck, I'll be sure to chime in with "No, I got the warranty". :salute:


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

jomofo;693902 said:


> Thanks for your help. When you post about paying to fix your truck, I'll be sure to chime in with "No, I got the warranty". :salute:


I have had a couple things repaired under warranty, including the fuel pump, and some u-joints. Guess you're burned! :yow!:


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

JDiepstra;693904 said:


> I have had a couple things repaired under warranty, including the fuel pump, and some u-joints. Guess you're burned! :yow!:


Yeah, burned - see you in <36,000 miles...


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

jomofo;693923 said:


> Yeah, burned - see you in <36,000 miles...


I'm not sure what you mean by that. My Cummins is covered to 100,000 miles. Not to mention that everyone knows that a diesel far outlast a gasser. Duh.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

How much you push on gas pedal? 1/2 way?


But it seem high but with F250 superduty on highway it doesn't do that until I push no more than 1/2 way it would shift in 3 gear then rpm went high.


But I have see some tach hit 5,000-6,000 rpm when someone do this.


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

jomofo;693896 said:


> I'm not used to driving an automatic transmission and it seems like I'm winding the hell out of this engine - tranny wants to stick in low gear will drop a gear and rev the hell out of the engine when I really just want to give it a little more gas in the gear I'm in... I've got the 545RFE with the hemi - I'll be cruising up the front range with about 1000 pounds in back at 65mph... Hit a little extra incline and go to give it a little more gas - all of a sudden I'm in 3rd and the tach's at 4800rpm. Granted, the truck's not really complaining - yet... You guys experience anything like this?


what was the RPM range before it kicked down? 
1200 to 1500 RPM jump or drop will happen during up/down shifts. OD down or up is about 750 to 1000 RPM.

With all that being said; if it jumped down 2 gears then something is not right. if in only jumped down 1 gear and up (max) 1500 rpms then it sounds fine.


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

Did you have it tow/haul mode?


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

That doesnt surprise me about the rpms. Most of the power of the hemi is unfortunitly up way to hi. When I towed my 94 cummins home with an 05 hemi every hill i climbed I was seeing over 45-5000 rpm but it never lost any speed and didnt seem to mind other than eatin tons of fuel.


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

JDiepstra;694190 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by that. My Cummins is covered to 100,000 miles. Not to mention that everyone knows that a diesel far outlast a gasser. Duh.


yep, but the ujoints are on you buddy!


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for the responses guys.. Usually I have it in TH mode in the mountains. The engine seems to do really well between 4500-5000 rpm - does eat a ton of gas... But the power is more than sufficient. I'm just concerned... seems like I'm driving the wheels off it on some of those long climbs.


----------



## eshskis (Dec 1, 2008)

jomofo;693896 said:


> I'm not used to driving an automatic transmission and it seems like I'm winding the hell out of this engine - tranny wants to stick in low gear will drop a gear and rev the hell out of the engine when I really just want to give it a little more gas in the gear I'm in... I've got the 545RFE with the hemi - I'll be cruising up the front range with about 1000 pounds in back at 65mph... Hit a little extra incline and go to give it a little more gas - all of a sudden I'm in 3rd and the tach's at 4800rpm. Granted, the truck's not really complaining - yet... You guys experience anything like this?


Turn the AOD OFF!


----------



## M1N1TRK (Dec 30, 2008)

jomofo;695024 said:


> yep, but the ujoints are on you buddy!


Um NO they are covered under warrenty up untill 70,000 miles.

I know this because I go through them like a baby goes through diapers.

I have an 04 2500 with the Cummins Motor, the truck has a 6" lift kit on it and I have had to replace the u-joints I dont know how many times now. I can roast the Hides off of 35"x12.5" LT17 size tires without an issue.

Im not sure what type of warrenty you have on the drive train for your truck but if you have that "wonderful" (hahahahah bull ****) "lifetime warrenty" that dodge put out then you can keep it. I am all set with having to go back to the dealership for the "routine maintenance and inspections" that they charge you for. When was the last time you had a drive train issue????

I have 94,000 miles on my truck right now and i just had to have the water pump replaced about 2,000 miles ago, um yeah i didnt have to pay a thing it was all covered. try that with your water pump at 92,000 miles and see how much it will cost you.

Oh yeah one other thing just remember that you need to run mid grade fuel in your truck or it will void the warrenty. Yeah my truck the dirtier the fuel the better. Also i am getting roughly 24 miles to the gallon while towing the 5,000 pound race trailer with the race truck on it.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

jomofo;695024 said:


> yep, but the ujoints are on you buddy!


Cost me the $100 deductable to have the dealer warranty them. I thought it was a pretty good deal!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

M1N1TRK;695110 said:


> Um NO they are covered under warrenty up untill 70,000 miles.
> 
> I know this because I go through them like a baby goes through diapers.
> 
> ...


Wow that is unheard of mileage! How do you manage that?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

M1N1TRK;695110 said:


> Um NO they are covered under warrenty up untill 70,000 miles.
> 
> I know this because I go through them like a baby goes through diapers.
> 
> ...


Does anyone smell a fish?


----------



## M1N1TRK (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah depending on what needs to be worked on that is under warrenty then i have to pay the deductable, it all depends i guess.

I did the math while driving out to the poconos to head to the race track for a weekend of road coarse racing.

well for starters my truck has the 3.73 gears in the rear. so the RPM's dont get to high while driving on the highway. The truck has an AFE stage 2 intake kit, turbo silencer ring removed, AFE blade runner manifold tube, 4" turbo back exhaust, no cat and a very large free flowing muffler (soon to be removed for 5" stack), and a healthy dose of power from the Diablo Sport Hand held tuner set on extreme.

I dont drive like a ****** going down the highway. 65-70mph is about average, and remember that since i have the truck tuned for an extra 160 hp and 230 lb # of torque, going up hills is nothing, i just leave it in cruise controll and thats it. i still pass people going up the hills when i am loaded up.

also remeber that 5,000 pounds isnt really that much. I have had just as much in concrete bags from home depot in the bed of the truck


----------



## M1N1TRK (Dec 30, 2008)

Well Cretebaby since i dont like fish then no i dont think so here are a few pics of the truck i drive on a daily basis.

Also for your info it runs the 1/4 mile at 18.2 second time stock at new englad drag way over the summer in the stock setting.

with all the mods I have done it runs a 16.1 seconds




























I guess your worm didnt work to catch any fish today Cretebaby Sorry


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

M1N1TRK;695202 said:


> Well Cretebaby since i dont like fish then no i dont think so here are a few pics of the truck i drive on a daily basis.
> 
> Also for your info it runs the 1/4 mile at 18.2 second time stock at new englad drag way over the summer in the stock setting.
> 
> ...


Nice pic Jack LOL


----------



## M1N1TRK (Dec 30, 2008)

try it again man they are there now


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

wow - I see all kinds of people are feeling a little touchy about the warrenty... 

I have the lifetime maxcare warrenty with the $50 deductible. The warrenty is underwritten. Don't know where you're getting your ideas about the restrictions - the book says 85 gas - the inspection is free - have to change the oil at least every 6,000 miles - don't know how I'll ever keep on top of that one. Oh well, thanks again for the information concerning my question.


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

M1N1TRK -

Your a dumb Fluck. they did not offer the lifetime warrenty untill 06 so you 04 would have had either 5/50 bumper to bumper or the 7/70 powertrain with the Cummins 7/100 on the Cummins. so the water pump would have been covered under the cummins 7/100 and you U-joints at most 7-70 miles.

24mpg on 3.73 geared 35 inch tall tire hauling a 5000lb trailer.....Bull$h!t... there is no way with the talier tire and 5000lb trailer i'll tell you 18-21 mpg just from the trailer and tires.

PS lean how to post pics.... anyone can post pic of box with a red X in it.

Oh see you fixed the pics


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

This hook was specially created for chevy pick em ups wesport


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

jomofo;695228 said:


> wow - I see all kinds of people are feeling a little touchy about the warrenty...
> 
> I have the lifetime maxcare warrenty with the $50 deductible. The warrenty is underwritten. Don't know where you're getting your ideas about the restrictions - the book says 85 gas - the inspection is free - have to change the oil at least every 6,000 miles - don't know how I'll ever keep on top of that one. Oh well, thanks again for the information concerning my question.


I did not know octane ratings went below 87. Maybe 85 is a Colorado thing? Or a typo?


----------



## hikeradk (Dec 17, 2007)

If you look at where the Horsepower is measured compared to the other engines in it's class compared to the competition it has most HP at a higher RPM.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Few things Dodges are know for gear hunting 40-60mph Go over to the diesel boards they all talk about it

As for 24 mpg. With correct mods you can stretch out the mileage on the highway. But thats with an 04 not an 04.5 and you had to have the S.O Motor with 250hp. But I think his isssue is the fact that mpds mess with over head trip comp.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

jomofo, that seems normal, you have a pretty heavy truck, and the hemi's seem they like to wind up alot. even with the diesel if im going up a steep hill doing like 55-60 and give it some fuel it will downshift and wind up to about 2300 rpms, which is kinda high for the cummins. 
and for the 24 mpg cummins, i would say b.s i have most of those mods to my truck and with stock tires empty and i can't even touch those mpgs


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

sno commander;695331 said:


> jomofo, that seems normal, you have a pretty heavy truck, and the hemi's seem they like to wind up alot. even with the diesel if im going up a steep hill doing like 55-60 and give it some fuel it will downshift and wind up to about 2300 rpms, which is kinda high for the cummins.
> and for the 24 mpg cummins, i would say b.s i have most of those mods to my truck and with stock tires empty and i can't even touch those mpgs


Thanks SC - I figure I'll just drive the sh*t out of it and when it breaks, well, that's why I hae the warrenty and not the cummins...


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

jomofo;696098 said:


> Thanks SC - I figure I'll just drive the sh*t out of it and when it breaks, well, that's why I hae the warrenty and not the cummins...


Umm I have a question for you about your waranty. I am guessing you got the lifetime or some extended deal. FYI on a side note Dodge just sent me a Post Card offering me an extended service plan warranty for my 4 year old truck. But lets get back to your warranty. Lets say you have 07 Dodge 2500 Hemi truck with the lifetime warranty. and your engine blows in 2010. Who is going to warranty it? The way it looks to me Dodge/Chyrlser may not make it that long. Oh and before you ask who would warranty the CTD. The answer would be Cummins. The dealer couldnt fix my old Dodge the pump blew, becuase they had no real Diesel techs. My truck got shipped to Cummins North East in Dedham


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

BigDave12768;697006 said:


> Umm I have a question for you about your waranty. I am guessing you got the lifetime or some extended deal. FYI on a side note Dodge just sent me a Post Card offering me an extended service plan warranty for my 4 year old truck. But lets get back to your warranty. Lets say you have 07 Dodge 2500 Hemi truck with the lifetime warranty. and your engine blows in 2010. Who is going to warranty it? The way it looks to me Dodge/Chyrlser may not make it that long. Oh and before you ask who would warranty the CTD. The answer would be Cummins. The dealer couldnt fix my old Dodge the pump blew, becuase they had no real Diesel techs. My truck got shipped to Cummins North East in Dedham


Wont the warranty be covered under any restructoring plan

These big 3 arnt going to disappear


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

First to respond to the original post, your truck is probably just fine it's a gasser. When you start to run out of power they will down shift and rev like crazy I used to have all gas trucks that's just what they do.

Now for the 85 octane, YES it is a mountain thing I've seen 83 before.

M1N1TRUCK you are full of shi! the dealer wouldn't be replacing ujoints under warrenty with a lift on your truck, been there done that. As for the MPG theres no way, someone said with the correct programing it would be possible maybe it would but not with a Diablo. My 06' has more done to it than yours and it won't touch that kind of mpg towing. Especially going that fast the mpg drops like a rock over 67 mph. BTW nice nut sack hanging off the back of your truck


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

jomofo;696098 said:


> Thanks SC - I figure I'll just drive the sh*t out of it and when it breaks, well, that's why I hae the warrenty and not the cummins...


It seems like you are under some illusion that a Cummins is not under warranty or something. Can you explain your statement a little better? My truck is covered to 100,000 miles.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;697223 said:


> First to respond to the original post, your truck is probably just fine it's a gasser. When you start to run out of power they will down shift and rev like crazy I used to have all gas trucks that's just what they do.
> 
> Now for the 85 octane, YES it is a mountain thing I've seen 83 before.
> 
> M1N1TRUCK you are full of shi! the dealer wouldn't be replacing ujoints under warrenty with a lift on your truck, been there done that. As for the MPG theres no way, someone said with the correct programing it would be possible maybe it would but not with a Diablo. My 06' has more done to it than yours and it won't touch that kind of mpg towing. Especially going that fast the mpg drops like a rock over 67 mph. BTW nice nut sack hanging off the back of your truck


I agree 24 mpg is not going to happen.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

NICHOLAS LANDSCAPING um I have to disagree with you about the U joints under warranty. Alot of times it comes down to relationship with dealer. Weber Dodge in Hingham that has now gone out of bussines would fix anything for me under warranty. I never bought a truck off them either. But always bought my parts there for my trucks. They need money and wont turn you away. But if you truck needs U joints int he hub and they tell you it needs front brakes. Pay the cost for a dealer to do the brakes. Its cheaper in long run. Below is a list of last time I went to dealer and what was done and what it cost me.

Truck had 63k on it
Both front U joints in wheel Warranty covered
Dealer recomended front brakes (5k left on them) 
New rotors and pads
Tranny had issue with first and second hunting slipping brought in twice before
New tranny Warranty covered
U joint off transfer case Warranty covered
Transfer Case Rebuit No idea why Warranty covered
All 4 ball Joints typical front end not under warranty
All other U joints found with play in them Warranty Covered
Tires rotated truck washed and cleaned

Price break down 
$330 for Brakes
$1400 Ball Joints 

Truck has very noticable performance mods. Main reason tranny blew. Yes I know I took it in the ass since the front end was apart and ball joints and brakes would have been simple. But hey I didnt pay for $2500 for a tranny and all that other work was going to have to be done anyway. I knew about bad ball joints before I brought it in. Those are like 900 from Moog just for parts


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Bigdave does your truck have a lift on it? With 295's I doubt it, without a lift why wouldn't they warranty ujoints? I agree a good dealer relationship is priceless I have programers on both Duramaxes and the Cummins the dealer looks the otherway. This is the same dealer that replaced my 6.5 diesel with 111k when I brought it in he said it was a good thing I only had 96k on her.

BTW it's NICHOLS


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

BigDave12768;697006 said:


> Umm I have a question for you about your waranty. I am guessing you got the lifetime or some extended deal. FYI on a side note Dodge just sent me a Post Card offering me an extended service plan warranty for my 4 year old truck. But lets get back to your warranty. Lets say you have 07 Dodge 2500 Hemi truck with the lifetime warranty. and your engine blows in 2010. Who is going to warranty it? The way it looks to me Dodge/Chyrlser may not make it that long. Oh and before you ask who would warranty the CTD. The answer would be Cummins. The dealer couldnt fix my old Dodge the pump blew, becuase they had no real Diesel techs. My truck got shipped to Cummins North East in Dedham





JDiepstra;697381 said:


> It seems like you are under some illusion that a Cummins is not under warranty or something. Can you explain your statement a little better? My truck is covered to 100,000 miles.


I have the lifetime maxcare... The warranty is underwritten - not sure by who - I'd have to look at the contract. But I am not dependent on Chrystler for the value of the warrenty.

I looked high and low for a good long term warrenty on the cummins - best I could get anyone to put on paper was 5/100K. One dealer was talking about extending that to 17/250K (yeah, I know... weird...), which I would have done, but they wouldn't do the deal that way in the end - it was all BS. That, and they wouldn't do the configuration I wanted... Originally I wanted the 3500, quad cab, 8' bed, cummins, SRW, plow prep... ng... I had to either shorten the bed, shorten the cab, get the dually, or go with the 2500/hemi... So, that's how I ended up with this truck - and I told the guy the day I ordered it he was going to rue the day he sold me this plow prepped 2500 gasser with lifetime end to end coverage...


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I am sure he would regret it if he was the one picking up the tab on the repairs. But I bet he was all smiles since he gets comission for selling anything!

Then again if I look at it from another angle, you may never have to buy another truck, and he'll never make another dime off you.


----------



## niederhauser la (Feb 10, 2005)

I have a 08 Cummins and a 08 Hemi. Love the cummins but you can beat a lifetime warranty! I plow ths crap out of the hemi and pull the guts out of it in the summer. Im keeping that truck forever!


----------

